# All right any liberal one on one



## teapartysamurai

Let's talk politics.

You provide the topic.  I'll provide the whoopin!


----------



## Mr. H.

Seems you brought the liquor too


----------



## teapartysamurai

Mr. H. said:


> Seems you brought the liquor too



Nah, I think a discussion of prohibition isn't exactly a current debate.


----------



## eagle1462010

Okay wise guy..................

I bet you cook your dang turkey with the feathers on.......don't you..............

I like the Turkey fried for thanksgiving...............With no dang feathers.....................


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## emilynghiem

teapartysamurai said:


> Let's talk politics.
> 
> You provide the topic.  I'll provide the whoopin!



Hi I am a liberal prochoice Democrat.
I am a Constitutionalist first and  believe in consent of the governed,
mediation and consensus on issues touching religious or political beliefs
that cross the line between private/public or church/state,
I believe in separation by party on political beliefs that cannot be reconciled,
and that govt should be limited to just what all sides agree on as Constitutional.

I am guessing you and I might debate the prochoice issue,
maybe if the death penalty is religious and should be separated as choice for
taxpayers to fund or pay for alternatives where no one is forced to support beliefs
they don't share, if the heath care reform can be separated by party,
if amnesty should be earned where immigrants who violated laws should
owe for that: Earned Amnesty

Do you want to debate if citizenship should be revoked for criminals
who commit premeditated crimes with a weapon, and trade places with
immigrants on the waiting list? Some conservative friends of mine applaud
this idea, others are horrified and don't think the govt can pass such a law.

But instead of the death penalty, I believe the govt has more authority to 
revoke citizenship than to terminate life that is given by God. since citizenship
is granted by the state, that makes more sense to me to use that.

do you want to debate what to change immigration reform to?
I think i wrote it out in a letter to the editor, hold on, i'll look and post it here.

we may not agree or disagree on hardlined points, but it would make a good discussion if nothing else.


----------



## emilynghiem

Thursday letters Death penalty immigration marijuana - Houston Chronicle

^ Here's the letter referenced above ^

_Death penalty alternative_

Regarding "Jury sentences Bellaire cop killer to death" (Page B1, Wednesday), I believe the law should include other alternatives besides either the death penalty or life in prison without parole, which adds to the burden on taxpayers and security risks to prison personnel.

I applaud the prosecuting attorneys for meting out the most severe punishment to those such as Harlem Lewis III, found guilty of deliberately killing a law officer; but I believe the government should offer the option of revoking citizenship in place of imposing the death penalty. Not everyone agrees the state has authority to terminate life, but since government grants citizenship, it should equally exercise full power to revoke it and to deport individuals who refuse to comply with law enforcement, regardless of birthright.

Perhaps it's time the U.S. government started a prison exchange program with Mexico and other countries, where convicts who commit premeditated crimes could face deportation.

Considering Lewis' young age at 23, he could still work for the rest of his life to pay restitution to society, such as through a Mexican prison, losing his rights to live freely in the U.S. as a consequence for abusing those freedoms and as a stronger deterrent against capital offenses.

*Emily T. Nghiem, Houston*


----------



## Dante

Oh nuts! I was away during this gem


----------



## Kosh

There are not any true liberals on this board only far left drone..


----------



## Dante

Dante said:


> Oh nuts! I was away during this gem


like I said...


----------



## Arianrhod

Kosh said:


> There are not any true liberals on this board only far left drone..



Just one this time?


----------



## norwegen

Zoos.

Can we talk about zoos?


----------



## Kosh

Arianrhod said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are not any true liberals on this board only far left drone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one this time?
Click to expand...


And this far left drone comes in and proves my comments!


----------

